# product review



## 37fleetwood (May 31, 2015)

Got this stuff called Brass Darkening Solution. it's designed to darken brass parts on furniture etc.
I was turned onto this stuff by a friend who said it worked on basically any metal.
I bought this small bottle on ebay for around $5.00






I thought since I was going to use it anyway I would give a demonstration.

when they were on the Super Streamline I had to remove the fender braces. now that they're going on the Flying Ace I had to re-install them. they were held on by screws when I got them and I decided to go with a more stock rivet look. but once installed the rivets stood out like sore thumbs.





I applied a small amount with a Q-Tip. here's one done.








here's the Q-tip. 





and all done. it took less than a minute to two, the stuff turns color almost immediately. it's an acid, so use common sense when using it.








all four


----------



## filmonger (May 31, 2015)

Nice demo.....cool fix


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 31, 2015)

Nice touch. Looks good.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 6, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> Got this stuff called Brass Darkening Solution. it's designed to darken brass parts on furniture etc.
> I was turned onto this stuff by a friend who said it worked on basically any metal.
> I bought this small bottle on ebay for around $5.00
> 
> ...



Nice to know for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2015)

That's a sulfur solution that is also used on stained glass window frames, to darken and add patina...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you for the info!


----------



## the tinker (Jun 6, 2015)

thought that stuff looked familiar. thats exactly what I used it for. turns the fresh solder joints and the new lead came black so the lead is uniform looking.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 7, 2015)

Another problem solved


----------



## supervisor (Jun 19, 2015)

Great! I was looking for this one.


----------

